# Excellent articles on personal finance



## Godfather (28 Dec 2017)

Hi, it's years that I am grateful to AAM for the great suggestions and comments that can be found in this site. I also like a lot the "Money" section of Sunday Times which contains advise "by subject" once a week. Is there any other irish newspaper or magazine that has a monthly/weekly/daily useful section with suggestions on personal finance? Thank you!


----------



## thumbelina (28 Dec 2017)

Sunday Business Post is usually good for personal finance articles.


----------



## PMU (28 Dec 2017)

I'm not certain on Irish papers, but here is an excellent starter financial course for anyone: [broken link removed].


----------



## Godfather (2 Jan 2018)

Thank you very much thumbelina, I checked the SBP of 2 days ago and the article was very good. Thank you PMU for your suggestion as well, personally I was looking for something a bit more Ireland-specific though (tax implications, local comparison websites, etc)...


----------



## MrEarl (2 Jan 2018)

Godfather said:


> Thank you very much thumbelina, I checked the SBP of 2 days ago and the article was very good. Thank you PMU for your suggestion as well, personally I was looking for something a bit more Ireland-specific though (tax implications, local comparison websites, etc)...



Depending on the level of detail you are after, specific areas of interest to you, and the level of knowledge you already have, you may find these books to be of interest:

[broken link removed]

 The Money Doctor (2018 edition) 

... granted they are not free, but they are not very expensive and both are written for an Irish audience.


----------



## Godfather (3 Jan 2018)

Thank you very much MrEarl!


----------

